# Ordered My 622 Install Today



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

So I pulled the trigger and ordered the 622 under the rebate program this morning. I called around 6:00 this morning and I expected to be put in a que for a considerable period of time. To my surprise I got right through to someone, but the process took about 45 minutes with all the disclaimers and waiting to get an install date. I hope that they don't keep pushing back my install date. Right now it's April 22.

Some of the things that I found unusual were that the CSR expected me to send back my 921 when I got the box, not after the 622 was installed. After I pointed out the fallacy of doing this he said that I had 60 days to return the 921. He said if I returned a different receiver than the one I designated, I wouldn't get the rebate. Do you think that they would notice if I swapped the hard drive for a 20 gig I have laying around?

So how many of you have gone ahead already and taken advantage of the rebate.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm holding off to see how yours goes!

Keep us posted.


----------



## TBarclay (Mar 24, 2002)

I went ahead and did the upgrade, too. Call at 8:45am ET and got through almost immediately. Took about 10 minutes to go through all the disclaimers and restrictions ($5/mo fee for no phone line???) I was surprised to get a pretty quick install date -- April 15th!


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I also went ahead and took the plunge this morning. It took a while to get through even though it was around 6:00am MST. I currently have a 942 and a 510. I'm planning on deactivating the 510 and using the 622 in either single or dual mode. One thing we spent a lot of time on was the CSR said that there would be a $6.00 lease fee and I kept telling her that this lease fee is included in the programming package. She even spoke with her supervisor and he said no it is not. Am I wrong? If I subscribe to the HD Silver package, shouldn't the cost be as follows?

HD Silver - $59.99
Locals - $5.00
DVR Fee - $5.98

I won't have any other receiver on the account. Am I missing something?

The install is scheduled for 4/21 because she said it had to be 3 weeks out. She also said that they were sending a box out for the 942 but that I had 60 days to send it back.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

lujan said:


> HD Silver - $59.99
> Locals - $5.00
> DVR Fee - $5.98
> 
> I won't have any other receiver on the account. Am I missing something?


At least they were honest to you...those of us already with the 622 are finding out the hard way that with the ViP's that Dish is seeing fit to bill $6 per month receiver fee. Many of us are going thru the CSR roulette trying to get it dropped. I have yet to hear from anyone successful...


----------



## cmaier (Nov 5, 2002)

I just made the call too. They say i will receive the receiver in a few days, and the install is scheduled for 4/11. 

What's the deal with the install? I already have a 921 with a dish 500 and a second dish pointed at 129, and i intend to use the 622 in "single-tv mode." So I figure i just unplug everything from the 921 and plug it back into the 622 and i should be good to go. The guy said i can just cancel the install later, but seems weird that they are requiring all callers to schedule one.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

I called yesterday to verify what my future billing would be after the vip622 was "installed", so there would be no surprises.

For once I had gotten a product informed rep!

Right now I have a 942, which will be swapped with the 622, and no install is needed,

So this morning, I call about 9am est, and only had to wait about 8 min for a csr. So far so good, I tell her I want to upgrade to the vip622 and get the $200 rebate. She tells me that I'm not entitled because I don't own the 942!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I ask her if she watches the Charlie chat, and she said yes, DUH!!!!!!!!!!! I tell her she is 100% wrong and puts me on hold. After about 5 mins, she comes back after checking with a superior, and tells me the same thing again!!!!!!!!!!!!.

Needless to say my blood pressure was getting close to the danger zone, and I start screaming for someone who knew what they were talking about!

This person said I was spot on with my request, and set up an "install date" april 11. I asked her since I was getting the receiver shipped, and all I had to do is swap receivers, call and activate, why I couldn't do this and save the $99 bucks.

Her excuse was that many people don't hook the receivers up properly, and it creates more problems for them.

Anyway, why do I have to go thru this almost everytime I call this company?

Sorry for venting.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mine was an easy process. Post listed here: http://67.19.74.172/showthread.php?t=55534&page=2


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

As some of you know, I ordered my first 622 as a lease in early February (bleeding edger) and purchased a second 622 from Dish Depot in March. My current "stable" consists of 2 622's, a 942 and a 921. Based on some of the comments listed here I decided to try to swap out the 921 today for a 622 as per the rebate,

Here's what I found out (confirming what many have said here and contradicting some others - par for the course with Dish matters)
A subscriber is eligible for a total of 2 tuner leases a year (in other words, one 622, etc.) and a total of 4 tuners under lease (in other words, two 622s total). Any additional equipment must be purchased, not leased from Dish (and Dish charges $799 for the 622 - $100 more than Dish Depot, etc.). Since my February lease used up my 2 tuner leasing for the year this makes me ineligible for the rebate since I've already used up my "chip". Had this been made clearer to me by the CSR I probably would have reversed the order of things and purchased my February 622 from Dish Depot, waiting for April for the leased unit, thus saving $200 via the rebate.

Next February I will be able to "lease" another 622 (once my year is up). Assuming that there are no new models or pricing, this will be $299. If there are any rebates in effect then I might get it for less by trading in the 921. In any case that would max out my 4 tuners/leasing unless the rules change.

The CSR I spoke to this morning (very nice and apparently knowledgeable on the whole upgrade/lease/rebate situation) told me that Dish now has software in place that prevents one from leasing more than 2 tuners (one 622 or 2 single tuner 211s in the MPEG4-capable world). She mentioned that there had been some confusion on this in the past (people leasing more than one 622 when they came out) but that the "system" was now set up so that this wouldn't go through. I know there was some discussion here on the forum about trying different CSRs until you got one who would let a duplicate order go through. I'm fairly certain that it would be harder to get more than one 622 on lease at a time from this point on (unless people find other trap doors in the Dish system).

I did ask about how I could go about making all 4 of my boxes MPEG4 compatible (since I'm paying for MPEG4 channels) if they limit me to one 2 tuner 622 or two 1 tuner 211s and she pointed out that they only limit the leases per year (2 tuners) and not the number of purchased units.

While some of the information that I found out wasn't what I wanted to hear it at least clarifies things for me and I can live with it. All is working well and it appears that L356 has addressed some of the sound glitches (early results). I'm not even too mad about spending $200 more than I should have since I think there were supply issues with 622s from other than dish sources and the $299 price did include all equipment upgrades to my dishes, switches and LNBs (which a non-Dish source would not have.)

If anyone else has a different take on all this, I'd like to hear about it. Take care.


----------



## cmaier (Nov 5, 2002)

Does the 622 respond to the same IR codes as the 921? (or is there a "learning mode" like the 921 has, to teach a universal remote?)


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

boylehome;

How is it that Dish allowed you 2 leased vip 622 receivers, when I was told that you could only have 2 tuners on lease, period? One dual tuner box, or two single tuner boxs.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

lujan said:


> I also went ahead and took the plunge this morning. It took a while to get through even though it was around 6:00am MST. I currently have a 942 and a 510. I'm planning on deactivating the 510 and using the 622 in either single or dual mode. One thing we spent a lot of time on was the CSR said that there would be a $6.00 lease fee and I kept telling her that this lease fee is included in the programming package. She even spoke with her supervisor and he said no it is not. Am I wrong? If I subscribe to the HD Silver package, shouldn't the cost be as follows?
> 
> HD Silver - $59.99
> Locals - $5.00
> ...


Do they waive the dvr fee as a certain package level?

Ken


----------



## barryl (Mar 5, 2006)

liferules said:


> At least they were honest to you...those of us already with the 622 are finding out the hard way that with the ViP's that Dish is seeing fit to bill $6 per month receiver fee. Many of us are going thru the CSR roulette trying to get it dropped. I have yet to hear from anyone successful...


 When I complained that I was turning in a $1000 921 and only getting $200 to upgrade to a 622, the CSR offered me 1 months service free to compensate for the $99 charge after the rebate. BTW - the rebate appears only to be a credit off the monthly bill - not an actual cash rebate!


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

SingleAction said:


> I called yesterday to verify what my future billing would be after the vip622 was "installed", so there would be no surprises.
> 
> For once I had gotten a product informed rep!
> 
> ...


You're not venting anymore than the rest of us. I have a degree in Broadcast Engineering and they still don't think I can hook this new toy. My feeling is that this is there way of dinging everyone. When I was told that I will be recommitted to another 18 months of service with Dish and charged $7 per month for this I was close to telling them where to stick the whole deal. They said to go to the Dish Website and I can complain. I don't think it will do a damn bit of good. I feel that I was F'd and not even kissed. I have a real bad taste in my mouth about the upgrade. When I switched from Voom to Dish I was told I would get the upgrade for free. They didn't put this in black and white and I now know why. This was their way of optomising the profit margin. We are getting it w/ the extra for the install.


----------



## pajer (Jan 9, 2004)

i just don't understand, dish allowed me to lease a total of 5 tuners, two 622's & a 211.


----------



## aszulc (Feb 5, 2004)

I called at 9:15 P.M. and they gave me a date of 04/22 as the installation date. They charged my credit card $299.99 and said that I will be getting a credit on my bill of $200 upon their receiving my 921. The 622 will be shipped to me prior to installation date. The box from the 622 will be used to ship my 921 and would include a UPS shipping label. They also said that installation might be sooner and that I would get a call confirming when that will be done.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Just called and had no problems. Install date 4/25 pm. This replaces my leased 942 and will give me 2 622's (the first one was a replacement for my 510). Very happy that I'll get the 200.00 rebate throught the revised offer.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

pajer;

How long have you been a Dish sub, and it may have to do with how much $ you spend a month.

cebbigh; 

How long have you been a Dish sub, and how did you obtain your first vip 622? Did you buy it outright, or a lease, for the $299, and returned your 510 for the $25 credit? I don't understand how they would replace a 510 for a $600+ vip 622?

Inquiring minds want to know:eek2:


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

Called about 9 this morning, got right through, had a very good csr. The process took about 45 minutes, I changed my programming also. Very good experience. Got an install date of 12th. We will see how it goes from here. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## echo6280 (Feb 21, 2004)

Man...I got screwed. I called around 6:30 this morning (central time) and got through with no wait time. Thought things were starting pretty good. I got though all the B.S. succesfully and was then told that my install date was May 2nd. I really don't want to wait that long. I would certainly hook the thing up myself except I'm pretty sure they will have to switch me from a dish 500 to dish 1000. I might try to track down the installer and try to get them to come out as soon as I get my 622 shipped to me in two weeks.


----------



## pajer (Jan 9, 2004)

i have been a dish customer for 6 months and subbed to the at60 pack until recently.


----------



## manfredc (Feb 13, 2006)

Ordered my 622 today for delivery in 7-10 days with no installation needed (was already done when I got my 211 a couple of month ago). They charged $299 and will give $200 programing credit when they receive the leased 942 back. It all took about 20 minutes.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

manfredc said:


> Ordered my 622 today for delivery in 7-10 days with no installation needed (was already done when I got my 211 a couple of month ago). They charged $299 and will give $200 programing credit when they receive the leased 942 back. It all took about 20 minutes.


Quick question: Did you lease or purchase your 211? Thanks.


----------



## manfredc (Feb 13, 2006)

rfowkes said:


> Quick question: Did you lease or purchase your 211? Thanks.


211 is also leased.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

I ordered my upgrade today. Took about 20 minutes. No problems. Should get the new 622 in 7-10 days with an install date of April 13th. Very good CSR. I was OK with my 921, never had any serious problems. The 921 downside for me was that it was much too noisy and didn't pick up the new MPEG4 channels.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I ordered my 622 today to replace my 921. I should get it in 7 to 10 days, but I am hoping it will occur sooner. I also ordered an HDMI cable from monoprice so I should be good to go. I will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

manfredc said:


> 211 is also leased.


Then you lucked out. I checked with several DISH CSRs and each of them told me that the lease option is limited to 2 tuners per twelve month period and a total of 4 leased tuners (not boxes) per household. With a leased 211 and a leased 622 you have been able to lease 3 tuners. Maybe because you leased the 211 first and since you wanted your second box to be a 622 they allowed this (since you can't cut the 622 in half)

:lol:

Whatever. Congratulations on being able to do this.


----------



## blueeyedman196 (Mar 13, 2006)

will be getting my 622 4-03-06 cant wait


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

Ordered my 622 yesterday morning after spending about 15 minutes getting through. Order went smoothly, install scheduled for Monday morning 04/10/06. 
It will need to be shipped no later than Tuesday or Wednesday if it's going to be here for a Monday morning install. It's doubtful they will send it overnight air!  Hopefully it will show up by Thursday as I'm now without sat TV. My 621 went belly up the 30'th and it's not worth the hassle trying to get another receiver between now and next Monday.

Chan


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

GravelChan said:


> ... My 621 went belly up the 30'th and it's not worth the hassle trying to get another receiver between now and next Monday.
> Chan


I suppose you mean your 921 went belly up?


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

lujan said:


> I suppose you mean your 921 went belly up?


Just checking to see how sharp you guys were this morning!!! 

And to think I proof read my post..... Yep, 621 = 921.

When talking about something going belly up it's not hard to relate that to a 921 is it?


----------



## hoehemi1 (Aug 5, 2005)

Seems Dish CSRs are doing a lot better than anticipated. Ordered mine Saturday morning and will exchange with a 921. The CSR knew what I was talking about. Will get two boxes, one empty for the 921 and one (hopefully) with the 622. Also ordered a second satellite dish to get 61.5 HD locals. Smooth process.

My Credit card was charged right away. Install date is 4/22 but only if I receive my 622 prior. Otherwise (she told me) I should call again and change the install date.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

Will dish send us a tracking number when they ship the 622. Its been so long since I got a receiver from them, the last three I had to purchase.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

GravelChan said:


> Just checking to see how sharp you guys were this morning!!!
> 
> And to think I proof read my post..... Yep, 621 = 921.
> 
> When talking about something going belly up it's not hard to relate that to a 921 is it?


True


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

hoehemi1 said:


> Seems Dish CSRs are doing a lot better than anticipated. ...
> ... Install date is 4/22 but only if I receive my 622 prior. Otherwise (she told me) I should call again and change the install date.


I called around noon today - 4/3. Uneventful and professional. Install date in four weeks - 5/1. Told him I was not in a rush - my wife loves her 942.

I confirmed that he noted on the Work Order that my Dish 500 would be replaced with a Dish 1000 and a DPP-44 Switch would be provided so that I may reclaim one of the two existing coaxes cureently running from my 500 to the 942.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

SingleAction said:


> boylehome;
> 
> How is it that Dish allowed you 2 leased vip 622 receivers, when I was told that you could only have 2 tuners on lease, period? One dual tuner box, or two single tuner boxs.


I received preauthorization through CEO.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

boylehome;

That's good to know. Maybe after I get the first receiver this month, and Dish gets all the bugs out of the vip 622:nono: , I may try again in the near future!

Hope you enjoy your receivers, and thanks for the reply!


----------



## dlhuse (Apr 3, 2006)

cmaier said:


> I just made the call too. They say i will receive the receiver in a few days, and the install is scheduled for 4/11.
> 
> What's the deal with the install? I already have a 921 with a dish 500 and a second dish pointed at 129, and i intend to use the 622 in "single-tv mode." So I figure i just unplug everything from the 921 and plug it back into the 622 and i should be good to go. The guy said i can just cancel the install later, but seems weird that they are requiring all callers to schedule one.


I ordered on 4/3 and was given an install date of 3/24. How did you get such a quick install date? I was told the computer would not allow for install sooner than 21 days after order. Three different CSR told me I will receive the equipment in:

5 - 7 days
7 - 10 days 
12-14 days

I've read inother threads that CSRs have a script they go by, hummmm there must be several scripts.


----------



## chadh (Mar 9, 2006)

Can't believe the install dates you guys are getting.
I called the second week or March and was given a date of APRIL 22nd! They said there wasn't anything sooner. As of today all they have sent me is an empty box, even though I told them I'm not sending back my 6000. 

As long as the installer shows up with a DPP44 I'll be happy.


----------



## KingJerky (Jan 31, 2006)

Since I leased an 811 I didn't need to wait for the rebate date.

I put my order in before all of the rebate seekers ate up the 622 supply. hehe.

My install date is 4/22... Of course I received my empty box for returning my 811, but I have yet to receive the 622 itself. I've my fingers crossed on it showing up in time for the installer.

Funny thing is the original CSR I spoke with said I could call back in a week and get the tracking information for the 622. Of course the 2nd CSR I spoke with a week later said "There is no way for us to track the 622 in our system".

That lead me to ask if the installer will know if the receiver actually showed up at my house before they drive out for my installation date. The CSR stated "No, you need to call us if the receiver hasn't shown up by 4/20". 

That left me speechless so I exited the call at that time. With CS this good it is no wonder we are losing jobs left and right to foreign countries. Why pay top dollar for an equivelant level of service. Bad service for $10/hour or bad service for $1/hour.


----------



## dweisman (Feb 5, 2004)

Just called to try to get a tracking number for my 622 to be installed next Thursday. I was told that the 622 will be brought by the installer. 

So far, 2 CSRs have said that, and one has said that it would be shipped separately. Has ANYONE had their 622 brough by the installer?


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

Are we being charged for state/local sales tax on the 622? The CSRs say no, my local dealer says "yes" and not just on the $299 but on the full retail value of about $700.00.

What's the real deal?


----------

